# Adoption et Protection animale > Adoption Chat >  Marley petit tigre [RDC]

## akiravana

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Marley
*Type:* Européen
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle
*Âge:* 5 ans 10 mois 
*N° d'identification:* 250268501247197
*Stérilisé ?* Oui
*Compatible :* 
						 Chiens mâles,
						 Chiens femelles,
						 Chats,
						 Enfants.
						





Situation actuelle


*Lieu :* 91 - Essonne
*Situation :* En famille d'accueil








Contact


*N° Teléphone :* 0684236981
*E-mail :* contact@revesdechiens.fr





Conditions


*Covoiturages :* Refusés
*Familles d'accueil:* Souhaitées




 Marley a été abandonné à lâge de 7 jours devant la porte dun vétérinaire. Heureusement nous lavons récupéré et il a été adopté par une maman. Marley est un petit chat très tendre. Il est câlin et ronronne. Il adore jouer et est propre. Ok chiens.

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## akiravana



----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## akiravana

Personne pour Marley?

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption




> *Caractère et histoire :* Marley a été abandonné à l’âge de 7 jours devant la porte d’un vétérinaire. Heureusement nous l’avons récupéré et il a été adopté par une maman. Marley est un petit chat très tendre. Il est câlin et ronronne. Il adore jouer et est propre. Ok chiens.

----------


## Monkey

Up

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop chou

----------


## bab

> *Actualisation au 16/02/2021 :* Marley était parti à l’adoption après le 1er confinement mais il est revenu à l’association car la cohabitation avec le chat de la famille ne se faisait pas. Le changement d’environnement l’a beaucoup stressé. Il lui faudra donc un peu de patience dans un premier temps pour qu’il soit à l’aise dans son nouvel environnement.
> *Actualisation au 21/05/2021 :* Marley reste marqué par son départ en pré-adoption. Il a besoin d’un accès extérieur sécurisé et les enfants ne lui conviendront pas. Les adoptants doivent être conscients qu’il faudra de la patience et qu’il ne redeviendra probablement pas très câlin.

----------


## bab

toujours à l'adoption

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------


## GADYNETTE

trop chou...vite une gentille famille

----------

